# why your user name?



## kirk (14 May 2013)

Opologies if someone has created a similar thread on here in the past. As  most people do not use there real name on forums very often. Why did you chose or what made decide on your user name?  I'll start it off with my own. kap k is short for captain kirk.  My name being kirk and my friends call me kap or captain.  I hated it back in the eighties at school, cling ons on the starboard bow, beam me up Scotty, star trekkin across the universe only going forward cause kirk can't find reverse is all I heard at school.


----------



## LondonDragon (14 May 2013)

Don't think there is a similar thread here! 

Mine comes from being an FC Porto fan (Portuguese Football), their fans are called the "Dragoes" which means Dragons, therefore I am the Dragon from London = LondonDragon, I have used this since I started on the internet back in late 90's.

My Avatar is the symbol of the FC Porto Football Stadium called "Dragão" or Dragon!


----------



## Alastair (14 May 2013)

I cant really say anything interesting about mine. Its now just my name  

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sa80mark (14 May 2013)

Mines from my army days sa80 was the rifle I used, and the mark bit well quite simply thats my name


----------



## Gill (14 May 2013)

Mine is boring, just my last name


----------



## NanoJames (14 May 2013)

I love nano tanks!


----------



## foxfish (14 May 2013)

I am half Fox half Fish!


----------



## sciencefiction (15 May 2013)

foxfish said:


> I am half Fox half Fish!


 
That's cheating.... you look more like a "bluefox" to me than a "foxfish".  

Mine is just random gibberish.It was the first two words that came to my mind while registering, totally meaningless name


----------



## zico_aqua (15 May 2013)

mine - zico (that's what i'm called by my parents at home - they are football franatics) and aqua - just something randomly added..hence zico_aqua


----------



## tim (15 May 2013)

Mines boring just my first name !


----------



## foxfish (15 May 2013)

sciencefiction said:


> That's cheating.... you look more like a "bluefox" to me than a "foxfish".
> 
> Mine is just random gibberish.It was the first two words that came to my mind while registering, totally meaningless name


 OK the Fox comes from my real name & I spend so much time in the the sea swimming, diving & spearfishing my mates called me 'fish' from about 5 years old.
When I was professorially involved with Koi I called myself a Koipenter, I had koipenter all over my vehicles & on my headed paper ect..


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (15 May 2013)

Hi it would be a bit long to explain the real reason of my name lol, so i ll make it short	
In Congo we have an evil call zabulu, he comes with the wind blow and steal what you have left out side (cows, goat, cloth, children ). And one day we were doing camping with a friend telling us this story at 3 am, and wind start blowing hard, so I tell them lest go back inside because zabulu will take us.
Since that day my friend change zabulu for zanguli !!! 
Ya Zamba in Lingala means form the jungle. 
So I am an evil from the jungle !!! 
Here you have a part of the story. 

Cheers guys


----------



## Alastair (15 May 2013)

zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> Hi it would be a bit long to explain the real reason of my name lol, so i ll make it short
> In Congo we have an evil call zabulu, he comes with the wind blow and steal what you have left out side (cows, goat, cloth, children ). And one day we were doing camping with a friend telling us this story at 3 am, and wind start blowing hard, so I tell them lest go back inside because zabulu will take us.
> Since that day my friend change zabulu for zanguli !!!
> Ya Zamba in Lingala means form the jungle.
> ...



So your the evil from the jungle? Sounds scary! 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (15 May 2013)

Hahaha don't be afraid I am a good person ( I think so lol ) 

Cheers


----------



## Andy D (15 May 2013)

My user name on here is simply my name. (Well my surname is Duncan and not D  )

On PFK I use PlasticFantastic as I started off with plastic plants but this is probably the worst forum to have used that name on!


----------



## ale36 (15 May 2013)

Mine is Ale short for alejandro which is my second name, every one at home calls me Ale however outside the house I'm know as Felix as its my first name, the reason I don't get called Felix at home is because my dad is also called Felix. The number 36 means nothing it was when I first started computing and making on-line profiles the first user name I had I wanted it to be ale but it was already take so one of the suggestion was ale36 and I stuck with it


----------



## OllieNZ (15 May 2013)

My name is Ollie and I'm from New Zealand (Now living in England). Simples


----------



## Juliusz (15 May 2013)

Boring in my case - just first name


----------



## aliclarke86 (15 May 2013)

Andy D said:


> My user name on here is simply my name. (Well my surname is Duncan and not D  )
> 
> On PFK I use PlasticFantastic as I started off with plastic plants but this is probably the worst forum to have used that name on!



I totally read plastic pants....... Thought you where sharing a bit much


----------



## aliclarke86 (15 May 2013)

My name is Ali Clarke and I was born 1986........BORING


----------



## roadmaster (15 May 2013)

User name taken from Buick automobile my Grandfather used as fishing vehicle for our get away's from Mother,Grandmother.


----------



## CalebWM (15 May 2013)

First name then initials from middle and last name


----------



## Fox (15 May 2013)

foxfish said:


> I am half Fox half Fish!


 
I'm half the man you are.


----------



## Nutty (15 May 2013)

Well maybe not interesting... it was the first available name i put in when i created my first character on world of Warcraft (don't worry those days are long gone)  and has kind of stuck ever since ( my first choice name Fullstop was already taken on the server i wan't to play on  ) and i'm a little on the weird/crazy 
 side   i blame it on being tall...


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (16 May 2013)

Fox said:


> I'm half the man you are.


 he's really half reactor half fish lol


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (16 May 2013)

so, well, hmmmm, mine isn't actually mine apart from on a Thursday when I dance on tables.....
no really, the tank was a pressie for my wife so I set up her username thinking she may get involved and here I am bitten by the bug and doing all the hard graft lol.
Oh, and as i'd set up the name for Fran which is what she uses elsewhere, I thought i'd just carry on and confuse people


----------



## Ian Holdich (16 May 2013)

My names Paul Johnson.


----------



## biffster (16 May 2013)

my name is my nick name with a bit added my nick name is biff 
but some called me biffster and it stuck i got biff from biffa bacon 
from viz magazine and i used to bat people as well


----------



## Steve Smith (16 May 2013)

Um, well... I changed recently from SteveUK to just my name.  Seems the fashion on UKAPS 

Previously gone as DevUK, which was short for Deviant UK which is another name I've used.  Deviant comes form my bedroom DJ days, but I shortened it when I joined various fish forums as I didn't want strange looks


----------



## Palm Tree (17 May 2013)

I like palm trees.


----------



## ciderdrinker (18 May 2013)

And I like apples!!


----------



## Viv (19 May 2013)

I tried having interesting user names when I first started going on forums but I visited so rarely that I kept forgetting what they were! So now it's just the shortened version of my name (never used in 'real' life lol) - even I can't forget that!!

Viv


----------



## weejoe (19 May 2013)

that's what I get called and I was 74 when I first used it
Joe


----------



## Mr. Teapot (19 May 2013)

Mr. Teapot was the name of my lovely old goldfish. He's not here anymore... I miss him.


----------



## Tim Harrison (19 May 2013)

Good one...I wanted my user name to be my own name but Tim already took it...Grrrr...So I chose the next best thing my youngest sons name Troi. If any mods read this can you change my user name to Tim Harrison? it would be very much appreciated...I've always felt like a fraud using a pseudonym, especially when so many know me by by real name...


----------



## tim (19 May 2013)

Lol sorry dude, can't you change your name in your account.


----------



## Tim Harrison (19 May 2013)

Not fair...harumph...I don't know can I?


----------



## tim (19 May 2013)

Troi said:


> Not fair...harumph...


If only my name had been troi


----------



## RolyMo (19 May 2013)

My father who managed to stop my mum calling me Tarquin instead settled on Roland. My mother used to call me by the shortened name of Roly. Still scarred by her shouting up the stairs to me "Roly have you tidied your room yet"

Having now had 2 girls who took great pleasure in watching cbeebies TV channel in their Preschool years, I managed to vet and get the pleasure of watching many programmes including one called "The RolyMo Show The Roly Mo Show - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" which featured a storytelling and singing purple and green coloured mole that rolled around the set. 

Hence the avatar name Rolymo.

The avatar GFX was drawn by someone in America who is on the IT scene and makes a living drawing cartoon monsters on request. He also will take a photo of you and create a similar cartoon version. I sent him a photo and I got the avatar back a few days later. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ady34 (19 May 2013)

Troi said:


> Not fair...harumph...I don't know can I?


No, only admin have can do a username change upon request. pm Paulo and he'll sort it out for you or I can ask him if you would like?
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Kurlilox (21 May 2013)

My username is my GCCF and cattery Prefix. I also breed and show pedigree cats, Selkirk Rex (curly cats). My avatar is a pic of my stud boy when he was a kitten.


----------



## MirandaB (21 May 2013)

My name is Miranda and my surname begins with B.....and I couldn't think of anything witty when I joined up


----------



## Bandersnatch (21 May 2013)

Just couldn't think of a decent name and was reading a book that had a Bandersnatch as a creature in it, thought that'll do.


----------



## squid102 (21 May 2013)

Junior school science lesson - watching a film with squids in it and some bright spark thought they looked like me. With my name being Lydia I then became Squidy Liddy, Squidia or just plain Squid. Plus our old house number.


----------



## Bahrah (23 May 2013)

When I first started using the internet in the 90's I was working in Saudi Arabia. Bahrah which is about 20 Km outside Jeddah on the old Mecca Road was were I was working so I adopted it as my user name.


----------



## Kurono (27 May 2013)

Well.. See now.. I was really big into this anime called "Gantz" Now the main characers name is Kei Kurono, And since i was new to the net and really liked his name i chose it. Now I actually found out, that Kuro means black, don't know what the kurono stands for but latley been cutting it down to just Kuro, as many sounds like they have an issue saying "Kurono" But yeah that's why ^_^


----------



## Monk d'Wally de Honk (28 May 2013)

I used my own name.


----------



## logi-cat (28 May 2013)

no idea how i came up with it. logi comes from using a logitech keyboard and mouse. I have no idea how cat came about.


----------



## Lindy (31 May 2013)

Mine is my initials and groomer was because I used to be a dog groomer. I started using it years ago for ebay and habits die hard although I stopped grooming a couple of years ago. Oh and the initials aren't even right anymore as I married 4 years ago.


----------



## flygja (3 Jun 2013)

My first ever username was "rogue" which was kinda boring. I then changed to to "raptor" after watching Jurassic Park, but it was too common. Hated adding numbers behind my username on web mails and IRC chat channels. So I decided to find something really unique. At that time I was playing Magic: The Gathering card game and one card was called flygja. Unique enough


----------



## faizal (11 Jun 2013)

It's my real name


----------

